# Epson scanner not working



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Here is the last correspondence I had with Epson Australia re a problem they have been trying to sort out for me with no success. Their reply to this E/mail recommends me to take my scanner to a service dept. as they think that it now needs a service, this is in spite of the fact that it was working 2 weeks ago. 
I use Windows XP.


Hi Alvin, Thanks for your advice & that from Kim & Tony re my scanner problem but it still hasn't solved my problem. 
I must have un-installed all of the Epson programmes from 'Add & Remove' at least 14 times yesterday & re-installed them all from either the Epson web site & my start-up CD disc. 
This is what I now have. On 'Current Installed Programmes' I have Epson Copy Utility, Photo Print, Smart Panel & Twain 5. 
If I check 'Device Manager' under Imaging Devices I have Epson 1660 & 
a diagnostic test tells me that 'the device completed the diagnostic test'! The Hardware Wizard also tells me that "the device is working properly". 
If I go into 'My Computer' it shows under Scanners & Cameras, an Epson 1660. 
Yet if I try to open any of these places, I get various messages which tell me that, "Cannot detect scanner. Check that it is connected & turned on" or "Scanner software cannot be found, re-install software". 
Please do not ask me to un-install or re-install any more Epson 
software. I have done it so many times that I can now do that with my eyes closed! 
I almost forgot. I have tried a different USB cable.....no different! 
Surely there must be something different that you can recommend to try & overcome my problem. HELP! Hamish.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I don't know if this applies to your Epson, but it seems to on many including mine.
I found this 'fix' at a German web site.
I have had to use it on 3 different computers sharing my Epson 3490.



> The problem seems to be caused by a faulty thumb/preview image file of the s
> canner.
> 
> 1.)
> ...


I usually find only one image in the above folder ( ES0029 ) and although it opens properly with any image app, removing it brings back the functionality of my Epson scanner.........good luck.


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

macsporran said:


> Here is the last correspondence I had with Epson Australia re a problem they have been trying to sort out for me with no success. Their reply to this E/mail recommends me to take my scanner to a service dept. as they think that it now needs a service, this is in spite of the fact that it was working 2 weeks ago.
> I use Windows XP.
> 
> Hi Alvin, Thanks for your advice & that from Kim & Tony re my scanner problem but it still hasn't solved my problem.
> ...


Hi Stoner, Thanks for replying to my query. I have tried several search engines to try & get me into that German site that you recommended....all without success!
Also in No.2 of your suggestion, you mention that one has to "delete re' but it does not say what to delete (unless I am speed reading your reply & not understanding it????
Perhaps I should go back & read it slowly. 
Thanks & regards. H.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

I deleted my original post in this window..
I just noticed you refer to 'Twain 5' as being installed.
My Epson software does not install Twain as an uninstallable application.
I now think your Epson software and mine are different and my previous comments do not apply.
Sorry......guess I'm no better than the help you got from Epson...................


I do however remember having to reinstall Twain several times with an old Epson 600 (?).
I did the Twain install from a folder on the install disc rather than the whole Epson install.
Again, don't know if that helps, but that's about all I can offer.


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for that Stoner, Any advice is better than non at . Rgds H.all


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi macsporran

When you removed and reinstalled so many times, did you also perform a defrag and for good measure, do a disk check? It's just that any computer will get very fragmented by uninstalling programs.
Not saying this will help your printer problem but it will keep your computer in tip-top shape. 

I too have an Epson and before this a Canon that worked for years and years. Then I decided to have it serviced and it packed up after that!! Not saying yours will but I immediately of what happened to mine. 

When you uninstalled everything, did you go round looking to make sure every single trace was removed from your computer? Just a thought because then you can start from scratch. Have you tried installing on another computer?

I presume you are re-installing from the DVD so all software and drivers should be present. Have you got your printer connected directly into your computer, or are you using a USB hub? I had problems with mine because I initially plugged it in via a hub and the moment I plugged it in directly, my scanner worked.


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Hi Morny, Thanks for your E/mail.Replies as below
----- Original Message ----- From: "Tech Support Guy Forums" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 14, 2010 6:09 PM
Subject: Reply to thread 'Epson scanner not working'

> Dear macsporran,
> 
> Morny has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Epson scanner not working - in the Digital Photography & Imaging forum of Tech Support Guy Forums.
> 
> This thread is located at:
> http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=922398&goto=newpost
> 
> If this reply has solved your computer problem, please be sure to visit the web address above and let us know! (It's also nice to thank the person who is trying to help you.)
>
Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
Hi macsporran

When you removed and reinstalled so many times, did you also perform a defrag and for good measure, do a disk check? It's just that any computer will get very fragmented by uninstalling programs.[No, but will do so right now]
Not saying this will help your printer problem but it will keep your computer in tip-top shape.

I too have an Epson and before this a Canon that worked for years and years. Then I decided to have it serviced and it packed up after that!! Not saying yours will but I immediately of what happened to mine.

When you uninstalled everything, did you go round looking to make sure every single trace was removed from your computer? Just a thought because then you can start from scratch.[Used a program I have called Revo Unistaller. Seems to work better than Add & Remove]
Have you tried installing on another computer?[ Not yet. Another next move]

I presume you are re-installing from the DVD so all software and drivers should be present. Have you got your printer connected directly into your computer[Yes], or are you using a USB hub?[No] I had problems with mine because I initially plugged it in via a hub and the moment I plugged it in directly, my scanner worked.
> ***************
>


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Hi Morny, Have now established that it must be my computer that is at fault. I got the scanner to work on another computer but not how it is supposed to do. Have done a disk check & defrag but have to run a disk cleaner (but which one?).
My computer tells me that everything is installed & working but when I click onto the Epson programme or thru' accessories, I get a message saying that it is unable to access the scanner because it is not ready or another application is using it or cannot locate scanner.... it is on & coupled!
Have you any ideas what may be causing this problem or how to rectify it. Thanks & rgds H.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Just a thought, might mean nothing.....did your problems start right after a MS critical update?


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi macsporran,

I have used CCleaner (crap cleaner) by Piriform and it seems to work very well. Here is the link to it

http://www.filehippo.com/download_ccleaner

Just save it to your Desktop (if you like) so you can find it with ease.

You say you have used Revo Uninstaller so I would presume that all traces of your printer has been removed. 
When I installed my printer (all-in-one) it put icons on my desktop for the various jobs. I presume you tried to get the scanner, etc. to work using these icons? Just wondered whether this way might be more responsive than going via Programes. I know you said it worked on another computer but you also said, 'but not as it's supposed to' so it still doesn't sound right to me. Or did you perhaps mean it needed tweaking in the settings?

When you have done a complete tidy up and all is removed, try again but if it still creates problems, I personally would contact Epson again and maybe you might get someone different. I think you can also phone them but this of course will cost you money. Thing is, I appreciate that you have been in contact with them before without success, so I'm at a loss to know what to suggest, unless someone else can come up with something new?

So sorry I can't think of anything else.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Hi Stoner, What happened was this.Whan I first coupled the scanner up (Quite recently..it's not new) it wouldn't work thru' Epson's Smart Panel ( this has various options...copying, copy to E/mail, copy to Web etc. I had to go thru' Accessories to access Scanner & Camera. I could operate it in this fashion. One day, fed up with this method, I got in touch with Epson Australia to see if they could suggest some way that I could go thru' their Smart Panel, as no doubt 1000's of other scanners use. Their advice to me, was to un-install all of the Epson programmes I had downloaded from the start-up disc & down-load all the same from their Web site.This I did,& since then I haven't been able to access anything, even tho' I have un-installed their material several times & down-loaded from the start-up disc. Neither Smart Panel nor accessories will connect.The funny part of it (if one can call it funny) is that my computer tells me that the scanner is now ready for use & that it has passed the diagnostic test!
When I try Smart Panel or accessories now I get messages stating "Is the scanner turned on? Is it connected? Unable to access scanner because it is not ready or that another application is using it". Scanner not detected"
Will try CC Cleaner & see if that does any good (fingers crossed) Rgds H.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Can't you access the various bits via the desktop icons?


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Yes, Can access icons.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

And still no luck?


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Stoner said:


> Just a thought, might mean nothing.....did your problems start right after a MS critical update?


Hi Morney, Can you see the thread I wrote to Stoner telling him how this problem all started? Rgds H.


----------



## Morny (Oct 12, 2005)

Sorry, macsporran, just re-read.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi again, macsporran

About your install of the drivers.
Have you tried uninstalling all your Epson software and drivers, hooking up the scanner, getting the 'New Hardware' window and proceeding with pointing to the path leading to Twain/drivers on your CD..........or installing the software drivers before hooking up the scanner?

If you haven't tried the first method, it's worth a shot.


----------



## macsporran (May 9, 2010)

Hi Stoner, Have tried deleting all Epson stuff & re-installing theirs & mine, both with scanner coupled up & not coupled up. No difference!
As in the "King & I'...it's a puzzlement!


----------

